# Photography Website



## photographylover (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm curious, where did everyone get their photography website?  I bought mine from ITDR *HOME ITDR* Into the Darkroom.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 24, 2009)

I made mine myself some time ago - notepad  ldman:


----------



## astrostu (Sep 24, 2009)

Made it myself.  Ah, the good old days of coding HTML line-by-line by hand.


----------



## agompert (Oct 17, 2009)

Same for me made it myself on visual web developer.  First attempt html line by line, but now I moved on to asp.net.  Its so much easier to update.


As for most people though, I think they are just using whatever flash sites they can get there hands on.


----------



## Lise Charmel (Oct 18, 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Low cost photography          website templates to help you get started with your web design. Any photography          template may be purchased immediately and used in your own creations.          Each pre made photography web site template is ready to download in a          handy zip file, upon purchase.[/FONT]
       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Photography templates          are fully customizable in programs such as Dreamweaver, Frontpage, Golive,          Flash and images are saved as layered PSD files compatible with Photoshop.          Simply click on the template price to make a purchase. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]
http://www.laurela.com/products_img/1366108850bouquet-sauvage-demi-bra-item-list.jpg http://www.laurela.com/products_img/873059480bouquet-sauvage-italian-bikini-item-list.jpg
http://www.laurela.com/products_img/836051767lise-charmel-effeuilles-moi-charmel-bra-item-list.jpg


----------

